# Vets' Ombudsman:  "Veterans not getting the help they need"



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2013)

> As many as 1,000 military personnel forced to leave the Canadian Forces each year because of medical problems aren’t getting the help they need to make the jump to civilian life, a new report says.
> 
> Veterans ombudsman Guy Parent wants “urgent” action by the Conservative government to improve financial help, vocational training and family support offered to veterans.
> 
> ...


_Toronto Star_, 5 Apr 13

From the Conclusion of _"Improving the New Veterans Charter: The Parliamentary Review"_:


> .... This review paper provides detailed information to support informed discussion of shortcomings in three program areas of the New Veterans Charter that directly affect the transition of Veterans. In summary:
> 
> the reduction in post-release salary and level of income support is a barrier to successful transition from military to civilian life and is a particular issue when a Veteran reaches the age of 65;
> the effectiveness of the vocational rehabilitation and assistance program is unclear, it restricts access to university-level education programs and constrains civilian employment opportunities for Veterans; and
> ...


----------



## Nemo888 (5 Apr 2013)

The arbitrary barring of access to University made no sense to me. You get 2 years of education on your SISIP and two years on your VAC rehab. But courses must not be a single calendar day over. No overlap. I get the impression they just like to say they have retrainig. If they were serious why not let them overlap so you didn't have to go to some trash school like Devry that will never get you a good job anyway.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2013)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> The arbitrary barring of access to University made no sense to me. You get 2 years of education on your SISIP and two years on your VAC rehab. But courses must not be a single calendar day over. No overlap. I get the impression they just like to say they have retrainig. If they were serious why not let them overlap so you didn't have to go to some trash school like Devry that will never get you a good job anyway.


If they're thinking like many insurance plans, the rationale is to get the person retrained ASAP and back into the workforce.


----------



## Nemo888 (5 Apr 2013)

The idea is to pay as little as possible and who cares where they are in 5 years because they are not our problem anymore. You would think a Conservative government would want highly qualified Vets with Uni degrees kicking around. A very basic ROI(return on investment) would indicate after that ten years the taxpayer would have gotten all their money back in taxes with a considerable profit. Remember when Conservative meant you thought about things like that. Penny wise and pound foolish corporate group think is so ignorant.


----------



## Teager (5 Apr 2013)

I think the main issues for injured or ill is finding a quality job. Theres lots of great programs out there such as Helmets to Hard Hats but for injured or ill the program is fairly useless because they can't do these types of jobs for the most part. Then theres Canada Company also a great program but geared towards business and i've got the impression there looking for more senior management type personel. Then theres the priority hire for public service but with the current cutbacks its almost pointless to put your name on the list right now as your chances are slim to nil and you are only allowed 2 years on the list.

If they want to improve the transition process they need to start asking the soldiers who have gone through the process, who are currently going through it, and about to go through it get there feedback and go from there.


----------



## maniac (6 Apr 2013)

Teager - you are absolutely correct.  The standard of service across the country is not equal while being released.  We have troops 3B released  being turned away from SCAN seminars because of waiting lists in Petawawa.  Extra efforts put in for some where the others are left to fend for themselves. I think the statistic your talking about might reveal a failed project and they will resist implementing it for that reason.  The reserve are far worse off than the rest on benefits and access to advocates.

Hang onto the Priority hiring card to the 5 yr mark as the workforce adjustment is due to end in 2015.  It is good for another 2 yrs once invoked.


----------



## Teager (9 Apr 2013)

The sad part is the Ombudsman and veteran advocacy groups are starting to sound like a broken record. Constantly keep bringing up the same issues which is needed until its taken to the courts to decide. Time, money, and frustration could easily be saved if the government would work with us on our issues a little more instead of fighting us all the way. To bad there isn't any course within the CAF that goes through your benefits, what those benefits entail, and the requirements for those benefits. I think a lot of CAF members and recruits would be shocked to know what is actually offered because the majority don't know whats involved. It would probably make some members think twice before going on tour.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2014)

Bumped with a recent development:  "Subcommittee on Veterans Affairs Tables its Report on the Transition to Civilian Life of Veterans"


> More work needs to be done to strengthen existing transition programs and services and further assist former members of the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) with their quests for meaningful post-release job opportunities in civilian society, says the report of the Subcommittee on Veterans Affairs of the Standing Senate Committee on National Security and Defence.
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


You can download the report (110 page PDF) here, or check out the List of Recommendations in more detail in the attached excerpt from the report.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jul 2014)

Here is a very articulate presentation made by a close friend of many on this site, at a Town Hall Meeting in Toronto on 5 June 2014:

Disabled & Betrayed: Retired Major Mark Campbell Tells His Story


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (5 Jul 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Here is a very articulate presentation made by a close friend of many on this site, at a Town Hall Meeting in Toronto on 5 June 2014:
> 
> Disabled & Betrayed: Retired Major Mark Campbell Tells His Story



Words can't express how pissed off I get watching this video....


----------



## GAP (5 Jul 2014)

Excellent presentation, but I doubt if anybody is listening....twits!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jul 2014)

Thank you for sharing that clip George.


----------



## stokerwes (6 Jul 2014)

I know if I'm asked I'll tell troops that if you get hurt while serving you won't be looked after financially after you reach the $300000.00. Sounds like a lot of money when your 24 but it's not if you consider you may have to lige off that for the rest of your life.
I'm a bit confused on the latest review of the NVC. One of the items was the LTD being adjusted to 85% of net salary at release. If this is still taxable would a Veteran end up taking an even smaller amount of money home?


----------



## Jed (7 Jul 2014)

Thank you for sharing this video. We have to push this message out to all Canadians. The RCL should show this to their members in every branch and zone.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2014)

Sucks, but there it is. The epitome of our bitch against VAC. We're no longer dealing with WWI or any other conventional war.  We're dealing with the excessive claims being made. Not that the claims are being made in bad faith, but the military want's it's due.


We're diseased, alcoholic, drug addled and incomprehensible at times.

We are still one of the best , all inclusive, ( no matter you're resolve.); stops in Canada.


----------



## pinger206 (19 Jul 2014)

I was fortunate to hear Mark Campbell speak in Ottawa last month... God bless his resolve, and adamantly. pinger.


----------



## McG (20 Aug 2014)

> Half of Canada's badly wounded soldiers not getting disability cheque: watchdog
> Murray Brewster, The Canadian Press
> Winnipeg Free Press
> 19 Aug 2014
> ...


----------

